# FAQ - Haldex Service & Filter Replacement



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This topic has been around a long time and comes up again and again. How often should the Haldex Clutch get an oil change and should the filters get changed too?

According to the Audi Maintenance Schedule for 2006, the Haldex oil and filters should be changed at 35/75k miles or 55/115k kilometers. However you'll notice in 2007 it doesn't even mention the TT and in 2008 it only mentions a Haldex oil change but does not mention a filter.

*Gen2 Haldex filter part number:*
• Haldex Filter - 02D 598 574
• Haldex Pump Filter and O-rings - 02D 598 305

*Gen4 Haldex filter part number:*
• Haldex Filter -
• Haldex Pump Filter and O-rings -

If the ESC light come on or starts to flicker, you may want to run a fault scan to see if any faults have been reported against the Haldex unit. More in formation on Haldex fault codes can be found here -









FAQ - Haldex Gen2 & Gen4 Fault Codes


If the dash pod Electronic Power Control (EPC) light is on or flickering, or the AWD isn't working like it should be, this could point to problems with the Haldex unit. To determine whether or not there's a fault code present, you will need an OBDII diagnostic device such as VCDS or OBDeleven...




www.ttforum.co.uk













There's an excellent discussion on this issue by Matt from Auto Fault Finder so I will simply point you in that direction as his post can be found here in the KB -

*How To: - The Generation 4 Haldex Guide*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1496866

The reason I'm bringing this up is when I went back to check my receipt for a recent service, the Audi service center did all the fluid changes, including the Haldex, but failed to replace the Haldex filters. Unfortunately, that Audi Service Center closed earlier this summer when the owner retired.

Fortunately there's another Audi service shop just down the street and the service manager there is a really friendly guy. So while I was there this afternoon dropping of my Roadster to have the windshield replaced, I asked him about the Haldex oil and filter change issue.

With a few key strokes, he pulled up my records and sure enough, noted the Haldex filter had not been changed. Just a note here - this is one thing I do like about using Audi Service centers for major services. Anywhere you go, they can all tap into my service record so they know what's going on with my car. I like that especially since I'm not the greatest record keeper.

Anyway, he brought up my model and year (I have a 2007 3.2 Quattro Roadster) in the parts catalog, and showed me this image -









Now you may notice that this isn't the Haldex at all, but the final drive. And you'll see there's no filter anywhere on this illustration, just a can of oil in the parts list. So his response was, "As you can see, there's no filter in the final drive." When I pointed out it was the Haldex we were discussing, he corrected himself and went back into the parts catalog and low and behold, he found this for the TT Quattro -









Again, you'll notice there's no filter, just a can of oil. He showed me his screen and said "This is the Haldex for your TT and there's no filter."

I asked him to search for the 3.2 liter engine and you'll never guess what popped up - BINGO!









This time he was obviously surprised at what he saw and said "Yes, you're correct. It does have a filter." He then checked the Haldex filter P/N in his inventory and said, "We have that filter in stock. The next time you bring it in for service, I will be sure it gets changed."

The lesson here is it pays to really know your own car, what's installed and how to verify the parts against your own vehicle code. In all fairness I don't expect these guys to know every part of every car, every year, every model and every configuration. Like every profession, these guys change jobs too and he may have only been with Audi for a few years. (I like to give people the benefit of the doubt.) Keep in mind even Audi's own parts catalog is less than helpful as was demonstrated in less than 5-minutes by someone who uses it every single day.

So the next time you go in for a Haldex oil change, walk the Service Manager through this drill. Or better yet, go to this parts website, print out the page with the Haldex and the filter and show it to them. It's difficult for them to argue against their own parts catalog. And if nothing else, their argument about why one shows a filter and the other doesn't should be truly entertaining.

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... dster/att/

One other note, and it's important to know this before you go in and challenge the service manager;

In the parts list from 2007-2009 the "3.2 quattro+" (JZX, JJN, JUY, KJU, KNS) is shown WITH a filter while the "quattro" (KMC, IMD, MMO, MMK) is shown WITHOUT a filter.

Then, from 2010-2015, the parts list shows the "quattro" (MMK, MML, PYG, PYH) WITHOUT a filter. There are no illustrations of the 3.2 quattro+ WITH a filter, or any parts lists for it during this period.

I have no idea why Audi's parts list has an illustration with the filter and one without and then elected to keep publishing it without one from 2010 onwards. But hopefully this may help explain why dealerships argue "There's no filter for a Haldex". They're both right and wrong depending on where they're looking.









If you want to tackle this yourself, or at least read up on the subject, you can reference the Workshop Manual here -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs
6.10 Rear Final Drive 02D, 0AV, 0BR, 0BS, 0BY (D3E80023195)*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829









There's also a handy DIY by forum member "TT4LEE". This DIY covers replacing the fluid and filter, but does not include removing the pump and cleaning the strainer. But that should be pretty straight forward once you review the workshop manual and get under your vehicle.

DIY - Replace Haldex Gen2 Filter and Fluid Audi TT MK2

Also, as stated previously by Brittan - "_It's not unknown for people to get them [fill/drain plugs] confused with the differential fill/drain plugs and end up with the wrong oil in the Haldex and/or diff._"

His write up in the KB is well worth a read -

How To: - The Generation 4 Haldex Guide - https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1496866


















EDIT - Many thanks to forum member "TTsdsgomg" for this interesting video on the development of the Audi Quattro and Haldex systems from Deutsche Auto Parts -





*GEN 2 vs. GEN 4 Filter Kits*

















_Gen-2 & Gen-4 Filger Images courtesty of Haldex Parts and ECU Repairs by Auto Fault Finder Ltd – Haldex Mail order parts and ECU repair services_
.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> snip -->So the next time you go in for a Haldex oil change, walk the Service Manager through this drill. Or better yet, go to this parts website, print out the page with the Haldex and the filter and show it to them. It's difficult for them to argue against their own parts catalog. And if nothing else, their argument about why one shows a filter and the other doesn't should be truly entertaining.<-- snip


I would also add that if you feel it necessary to walk your Service Manager through the drill, take the time to point out the drain and fill ports for both the Haldex and final drive. They are very close to each other and they use different fluids. If your mechanic can't easily identify the filter housing I wouldn't trust them to pull the correct plug. People have been known to drain the Haldex and wonder why the final drive requires so little fluid to refill (or vice versa)


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Here is a direct link to a 2008 3.2 filter https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 525015/#11

Am I right in thinking my "axle code letter" will be a PR code on my spec sticker?

Very interesting info as ever SJP


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *FNChaos* - Unfortunately finding a competent and knowledgeable Service Manager isn't always a sure bet. I've met very few who know the specifics of each and every car. That's why it's a good idea to come in well educated about your own vehicle since many of them are not. In all fairness, I can't expect one person to know every part and/or revision change especially when Audi changes the Maintenance Schedules and Parts Lists from year to year without any rational explanations or comments on the changes.

@ *MT-V6* - Evidently not. The service manager actually put my car up on the rack to get the number directly off the final drive in order to see exactly which one I have. Also, it can be determined from a VCDS scan:

Address 22: 4WD 
Part Number SW: 0BR 907 554 C HW: 0BR 907 554 C
Component: Haldex 4Motion 3018 
Coding: 0000005

I checked the Workshop Manual, (see PDF attachment in the previous post) and sure enough on page 36, under section 2.7 Haldex-Clutch (Generation Haldex II) rear Final Drive 02D/0AV Overview, item 11 - "Oil Filter for Haldex clutch. No replacement interval."

So between the parts list and the workshop manual, it's no wonder Audi service is not including it in the Haldex service.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Great informative write up Swissjetpilot. Hear so many times people saying Audi have told them there isn't a Haldex filter when they do!

Also got to agree about Matt from Autofaultfinder, great guy, very knowledgable about Haldex units and always happy to explain everything. Used him for a fault on my Evoque Haldex controller and the service was 5 star!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Since there is no filter listed in ETKA for most TT models, the dealers cannot (will not) order one and IMO that drives their assertion that there is no filter.

I've even heard the service people in one dealer reply to the challenge that a filter DOES exist, by saying that during the oil change the filter is back flushed. I can only wonder how they achieve that on the Gen 4 Haldex unit.

In some engineering installations, there are filters that are routinely back flushed. The filters and the system they are part of are designed to facilitate that function. Multi spindle, CNC lathes are one example.

In conventional automotive engineering I don't know of any filter (air, oil, pollen, fuel etc) that is fitted for life and never needs to be replaced.

It beggars belief that among all the highly qualified, expensively trained Audi (and VW) technicians none, it appears, has sought to challenge Audi on this unlisted and therefore never changed filter.

Maybe Audi and the dealers are content to reap the profit from changing all those burnt out pump motors?


----------



## french (Oct 7, 2018)

I had mine done by a really long in the Tooth VW/Audi family business, he said Just change it & its something less to worry about, along with the 1st DSG change is a good idea...to most here :wink:


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Are there any pics of the filter in situ? I've done some searching but can't locate anything.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

arpuc said:


> Are there any pics of the filter in situ? I've done some searching but can't locate anything.


You cant miss it if you look its held in with 2 bolts its all here

https://www.haldexrepairs.co.uk/guide-g ... -shooting/


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

Good post Danny!

Looking at it, there are 2 filters, not 1 (or none as the Lords of the Rings would have us believe). I'd think the pump suction strainer would also benefit from a clean whenever the filter is changed.

RP


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

+1 on 2-filter point!

Here's a picture of the little "strainer" on the end of the Gen 4 pump. As you can see, it definitely needs to be removed, cleaned and/or replaced as part of the Haldex fluid/filter change routine. The pump parts are available as a kit for both the Gen 2 and Gen 4, which includes the plastic strainer, o-rings and bolts.

I would make a point to clearly discuss this with the service guy and make sure he understands exactly what is expected since this is not part of the Audi "Standard Operating Procedure" for Haldex service. The two filters are completely omitted from the maintenance service schedule and since they're not on all Haldex parts diagrams, are often overlooked.


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> +1 on 2-filter point!


Is that true with Gen. 2 Haldex too? (I suppose we both have Gen. 2).


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

SwissJetPilot said:


> EDIT - Many thanks to forum member "TTsdsgomg" for this interesting video on the development of the Audi Quattro and Haldex systems from Deutsche Auto Parts -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Although the designs are slightly different, both the Gen 2 and Gen 4 have the small plastic strainer on the pump.

https://www.haldexrepairs.co.uk/product ... di/page/2/

For anyone who wants to tackle a R&R of the Haldex Pump, here's an interesting post from the VWVortex Forum on how to do it and what to expect.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread. ... aldex-pump

*Haldex Pump for Gen 2 - *
Audi TT/TTS Coupe/Roadster 2007 to 2009









*Haldex Pump for Gen 4 -*
Audi TT Coupe 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010
Audi TT Coupe 2.0L 2011, 2012
Audi TT Roadster 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010
Audi TT Roadster 2.0L 2011, 2012
Audi TTRS Coupe 2012
Audi TTRS Roadster 2012









Gen 2 pump repair kit -









If you don't want to buy the entire pump repair kit, it is possible to just remove the strainer, clean it and reinstall it. Just buy a new set of o-rings for lot less money. They're 34mm x 2,5mm.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For anyone interested in modifying their Haldex, there are aftermarket Control Modules available for both Gen 2 and Gen 4. There's also a remote control option so you can change from Stock, Sport or Race.

http://www.neuspeed.com/128/23/0/0/driveline.html


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

BTW, such mod for Audi would deserve some better remote control transmitter, not that cheap Chinese one.
(I have very bad experience with exactly this model.)


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I received a very nice email directly from Borg-Warner, the company that now owns Haldex. So I thought I would share this with the Forum -

----------------- My email to them -------------

Dear Sir,

I own a 2007 Audi TT Mk2 (8J) with the Haldex Gen 2 system. My question is whether or not the Haldex unit has a filter and if it should be changed during the regular Haldex fluid change service.

I have read in some Audi forums, that the Haldex Gen 2 has a separate filter and that the Haldex Pump also has a small filter or strainer, built onto the pump itself.

When I spoke with my Audi service center, they told me only the Haldex fluid needs to be changed and the filter is "lifetime" and does not need to be replaced.

I would appreciate any clarification you can provide on this subject.

Kind regards,

----------------- Their reply to me -------------

Dear Sir,

It is up to the vehicle manufacturer to decide on whether there should be a change interval for the filter and the oil or not.

But you are correct that *the Gen-II coupling in your car has a filter and also a strainer on the pump*. The strainer is not intended to be changed, but there is an available filter kit for your coupling.

You should be able to get this through your Audi work shop on part no. 02D 598 574 or via independent aftermarket on BorgWarner part no. 120456.

Best regards
Martin Bruck, M.Sc.M.E.
Senior Sales Manager
PowerDrive Systems
BorgWarner Sweden AB
Box 505, SE-261 24 Landskrona


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

...


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

I had the haldex unit serviced on my 2014 quattro today by a local independent VAG specialist. Its only done 23,000 miles and I had already purchased the filter which they agreed to fit it with no problems. The garage owner did say that they don't usually change them as they are never clogged and he would keep the old filter to show me. I picked it up an hour later and was told;-
"Good job you asked us to change that, it's stinking dirty" It was too. I won't have it done without the filter change at the same time.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I had my Haldex serviced today, for the second time in my ownership. The last time, as well a previous time by a previous owner, we both done on time but at an Audi dealer. This time I took my TT to VRT in Slough, who routinely replace the filter as part of their standard Haldex service.

I asked to see the one that was removed, and though they said it wasn't particularly bad, what was on it was quite sludgy and so it was well worth replacing.

Also had the S-tronic service (oil and filter) as well as the final drive (oil only - something else Audi don't classify as a service item). All in, I expect to notice no difference but at least I can rest assured all those new oils are keeping the mechanicals in good health.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I had the Haldex and transmission fluid change service back around 60,000-km. Unfortunately, the previous Audi shop didn't do the Haldex filter or strainer. So this time the new Audi shop I'm using replaced both. Since the Haldex was being serviced, I had and final drive (differential) fluid changed at the same time.

Gen2 Haldex filter part number:
• Haldex Filter - *02D 598 574*
• Haldex Pump Filter and o-rings - *02D 598 305*

The shop saved the Haldex and Final Drive fluid for me to look at and everything looked great.


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

So I'm looking to have this serviced on my 2013 TTS and have had the obligatory "there's no filter to replace" from my local Audi centre.

Slightly worryingly, I've also had the same from my local independent who I was speaking to today. They will charge me £69 for the oil change plus he same again to clean the filter and the strainer (on the basis that there is no filter to replace).

So I think what I will do is buy a new filter and ask them to fit this plus clean the strainer at the same time - is this the best course of action??

Seems to be having read this and one or two other threads!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If your mechanic isn't aware of this, you might look for another one. Either that or print out the post and educate him on the topic. 

The filter does the lion's share of the work since it's a paper element, the strainer on the pump just keeps the big chunks out. Even Borg Warner commented that the strainer doesn't really need to be changed. Depending on your mileage, it's cheap insurance to have them both done plus it gets you a fresh set of o-rings all the way around.

*DIY - Replace Haldex Gen-2 Filter and Fluid*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1165537

*DIY - Replace Haldex Gen-4 Filter and Fluid*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1496866

*CAUTION - *

For anyone who's going to DIY, be sure when you jack the car up that it's level. Don't just raise the rear end! The entire car needs to be level when you replace the fluid.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

As stated by Swiss www.haldexrepairs.co.uk
I bought my oil and filter kit from this guy, he knows his stuff.
He was amazed that Preston Audi told my that my TT didnt have a filter fitted.


----------



## jaydee77 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hi just want to share my experience on the haldex filter. Maybe its said before but just giving the info too.

My Mk2 TTS 2009 Coupé has a Haldex 4 (Haldex IV KMC) and indeed according to Audi it doesnt need service

But it DOES... i used the follwoing parts on the Haldex 4 filter / oil replacement

Haldex Filter : Vaico V10-5000
Haldex Oil : G060175A2
Haldex Fill Plug : N90281802
Haldex Drain Plug : N91082701

Cheers


----------

